

Tranquility, the military-grade 2,500GHZ monster that powers Eve Online - SkyMarshal
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/06/15/eve-online/

======
incision
There have been a few other articles on the hardware and software behind EVE
over the years [0][1][2]. Python, Infiniband, interesting stuff.

0: [http://www.slideshare.net/Arbow/stackless-python-in-
eve](http://www.slideshare.net/Arbow/stackless-python-in-eve)

1: [http://massively.joystiq.com/2008/09/28/eve-evolved-eve-
onli...](http://massively.joystiq.com/2008/09/28/eve-evolved-eve-onlines-
server-model/)

2: [http://penny-arcade.com/report/article/planning-for-war-
how-...](http://penny-arcade.com/report/article/planning-for-war-how-the-eve-
online-servers-deal-with-a-3000-person-battle)

